# ASUU suspends NEC meeting indefinitely, strike continues



## LequteMan (Nov 13, 2013)

The Academic Staff Union of Universities (ASUU) has suspended its National Executive Council meeting planned to hold in Kano on Wednesday, the union’s President, Dr Nasir Fagge, has announced.

Fagge announced the decision at a news briefing in Kano on Wednesday and explained that the union found it necessary to suspend the meeting following the sudden death of Prof Festus Iyayi.

Iyayi, a former president of the union, died in a motor accident in Lokoja on Tuesday, while he was going for the meeting at which the union was expected to decide on its nearly five-month-old strike.

Meanwhile, a student, who preferred not to be named, expressed sadness over the development.

‘’We are not happy with the situation because we have overstayed at home,’’, the student said.

Another student called on ASUU to fix a new date for the meeting in order to resolve the lingering crisis.


----------

